

Sifflet: a visual functional language - IgorPartola
http://mypage.iu.edu/~gdweber/software/sifflet/home.html

======
sdevijver
Couldn't get sifflet installed:

    
    
      ~$ cabal fetch sifflet
      Resolving dependencies...
      cabal: cannot configure pango-0.11.2. It requires cairo >=0.11.1 && <0.12 and
      glib >=0.11.1 && <0.12
      For the dependency on cairo >=0.11.1 && <0.12 there are these packages:
      cairo-0.11.1. However none of them are available.
      cairo-0.11.1 was excluded because sifflet-lib-1.0 requires cairo ==0.11.0
      cairo-0.11.1 was excluded because cairo-0.11.0 was selected instead
      cairo-0.11.1 was excluded because sifflet-1.0 requires   cairo ==0.11.0
      For the dependency on glib >=0.11.1 && <0.12 there are these packages:
      glib-0.11.1. However none of them are available.
      glib-0.11.1 was excluded because sifflet-lib-1.0 requires glib ==0.11.0
      glib-0.11.1 was excluded because glib-0.11.0 was selected instead
      glib-0.11.1 was excluded because sifflet-1.0 requires   glib ==0.11.0

